# What to feed new puppy



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Our new puppy will be coming home in about 7 weeks. We currently feed Mia 4Health for large breed dogs and have had great results. Do you think this food would be appropriate for our new boy? It seems to meet the calcium phosphorus contents but it's only 12% fat. Is that enough fat? If not, could we feed it and ad a little fat into the food? If so, what fat would you add?

Thanks


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anyone have any input??


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont know much about that food, sorry.

I fed my boy Solid Gold Wolf Cub and I plan on feeding that to my pup next year.

I wanted to say Congrats though on the new pup!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That food is pretty low in both fat and in calories. If the high-performance food meets the calcium/phosphorus requirements, I'd rather feed that to a pup instead.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I dont know much about that food, sorry.
> 
> I fed my boy Solid Gold Wolf Cub and I plan on feeding that to my pup next year.
> 
> I wanted to say Congrats though on the new pup!


 
Thanks! Should be getting some pictures today. I'll post them when they come.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Emoore said:


> That food is pretty low in both fat and in calories. If the high-performance food meets the calcium/phosphorus requirements, I'd rather feed that to a pup instead.


Thanks Emoore. I was worried about that. I'd like to find a food with what he needs but around the same price. Any suggestions?


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

What do you think about this food?

Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice Formula Dog Food, 40 lb. - 2800139 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There are certainly worse foods out there. There are also better ones. I'd probably feed that to a large breed pup over the 4Health large breed adult. If something like Blue Buffalo or Wellness is out of your price range, you could do worse than Diamond. I don't have a problem with it. 

Kinda funny, 6 or 8 years ago a lot of the breeders on this forum fed and recommended Diamond. Now you kind of have to apologize for feeding it.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

*orijen*

orijen...by far the best one out there.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ralph00031 said:


> orijen...by far the best one out there.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Emoore said:


> There are certainly worse foods out there. There are also better ones. I'd probably feed that to a large breed pup over the 4Health large breed adult. If something like Blue Buffalo or Wellness is out of your price range, you could do worse than Diamond. I don't have a problem with it.
> 
> Kinda funny, 6 or 8 years ago a lot of the breeders on this forum fed and recommended Diamond. Now you kind of have to apologize for feeding it.


Thanks Emoore. I've emailed our breeder and asked him about the Diamond LB puppy formula as well. I'm kind of put off by Blue Buffalo with so many negative posts about it lately and you can't find the Wellness LB puppy formula in our area. Not to mention, both are a little out of my price range. Orijen is not sold in our area either. 

I knew breeders too who fed only Diamond brand foods. Funny how things change with time isn't it?


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Kinda funny, 6 or 8 years ago a lot of the breeders on this forum fed and recommended Diamond. Now you kind of have to apologize for feeding it.


Why, because of the recall? Years ago?
I asked this on another thread, and someone gave me a google search link for Diamond foods….. Am I missing something that should be right in front of my nose? Just hit me in the head with it ok?
:hammer:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

lanaw13 said:


> Why, because of the recall? Years ago?
> I asked this on another thread, and someone gave me a google search link for Diamond foods….. Am I missing something that should be right in front of my nose? Just hit me in the head with it ok?
> :hammer:


Partially because a lot of people think you should feed Orijen or Acana or similar, which are fabulous foods but cost $75- $90 for a 25 or 30lb bag. 

Diamond had some quality issues years ago and some people are suspicious of them for that. 

They were involved in the big recall 4 or 5 years ago, and some pets died from eating melamine-laced food made by Diamond. 

They're a big conglomorate that makes foods for a lot of different companies (4Health, Kirkland, and Chicken Soup spring to mind) and a lot of people would rather buy from smaller companies that make their own food in-house, believing that you get better quality with such companies, which may be entirely true.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Emoore,
Right. Here's what I know from my several weeks of research. 
In 2007 Menu foods recalled a lot of dog food…..
Diamond
Blue Buffalo
Del Monte (Natures Variety)
Nestle Purina
Hills
Royal Canin
Hills Science Diet
Drs Foster and Smith
Kirkland 

Not just Diamond…..thats why I'm confused I guess. The contaminated product was wheat gluten from China. and it was deliberately contaminated with melamine by people in China trying to inflate the protein content of their wheat….. Am I missing anything here?
Hammer to head please!!!! I like facts…..

I'm all about small, local companies, but I can't afford that much for a bag of food… i wish I could!!! If I had the money it would go to the dogs FIRST. I feed as much raw or cooked meat as I can and the rest is TOTW and diamond naturals.


----------

